# Trainers / gym shoes



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I've basically wrecked I nice pair of ascis trainers from heavy deadlifts / squats / leg presses. I need to buy new trainers to keep just for running (new year cutting needs cardio), I really don't want to spend £100 on trainers for the gym but then again don't want to wreck my feet.

Any recommendations on cheap shoes for gym that won't look stupid at size 13 (no five finger vibrans)


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Converse?


----------



## averagejoe95 (Apr 13, 2015)

converse. I wear ryder wears cause im a Fkcn wannabe. Pretty comfy tho


----------



## memee (Jul 24, 2015)

Nike free run +2's. Best trainers I ever had, they're kinda old now but that's a good thing as you can grab a pair super cheap (I paid £120 when they first came out). I still think they're the most comfortable shoes for gym and I have tons of trainers. Good heel height too. Think you can get a pair for about £40-60


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Adidas ZX flux range, dependent on colour scheme and design you can get them for around £50...


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

converse or some jordans


----------

